# Sklonowanie windosowej partycji

## Xywa

Witam.

W moim laptopie Asus podmieniłem ostatnio dysk twardy i postawiłem nowe Gentoo, ale chciałbym też używać Windowsa. Na starym dysku w pierwszej partycji (hidden FAT16) mam oryginalną instalkę Asusa ze wszytskimi sterownikami. Gdy potrzebowałem zrobić reinstalacje Windowsa, wciskałem bodajże F6, po czym system był kopiowany z tej ukrytej partycji na nową partycje. Całość trwała kilka minut i Windows był gotowy.

Moje pytanie brzmi - jak skopiować/sklonować tę ukrytą partycje - najpierw na dysk zewnętrzny, a potem na nowy dysk - tak, aby działał ten klawisz systemowy, żeby potem automatycznie system się zainstalował.

----------

## lazy_bum

Zależy jak takie recovery jest „wbudowane” w dysk. Obstawiam, że nie będzie to operacja prosta i imho najlepiej zrobić sobie na starym dysku czysty system, po czym (np.) Clonezillą go zmienić w obraz i w ten sposób przenieść na nowy dysk.

Lepiej zainstalować gołego Windowsa, bez całego crapware, który dodają producenci (i tu, j.w., kopia Clonezillą i można psuć). Sterowniki zazwyczaj leżą (prócz ukrytej partycji) w jakimś katalogu na „Ce” (i tak najlepiej brać najnowsze dostępne od producenta ;).

----------

## sebas86

Też się kiedyś nad tym zastanawiałem, ale chyba rzeczywiście lepiej zrobić tak jak mówi lazy_bum. Jedyny minus takiego rozwiązania to problem z późniejszym przywróceniem oryginalnej postaci systemu, np. gdybyś chciał odsprzedać komputer - u mnie na szczęście da się jeszcze wypalić płytki, które potrafią przywrócić cały dysk twardy do oryginalnej postaci - nie wiem jak to zadziała na dysku z inną pojemnością, to znaczy, na ile z głową ktoś stworzył to rozwiązanie. Sprawdź też u siebie, jeśli masz jeszcze dostęp do starego dysku, czy da się po prostu wypalić te płytki.

----------

## Xywa

A czy Clonezilla jest dostępna jako pakiet w Gentoo?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> A czy Clonezilla jest dostępna jako pakiet w Gentoo?

 

Raczej nie, jako, że całość to (aż?) tylko nakładka na typowe narzędzia (dd, partclone…). Jest w formie LiveCD do pobrania ze strony projektu.

----------

